# [SOLVED] My blackberry curve is calling random people...



## Kdov (Nov 4, 2009)

For the last few days my blackberry has been dialing random numbers within my contacts. At first I thought it was just me hitting call on accident in pocket, but now it seems that at least 3 times a day this problem is occurring. Any thoughts?

-Kdov


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: My blackberry curve is calling random people...*

Hi:

I don't have an answer, but there is a member here that I think works for Blackberry. I will get a hold of him and ask him to please review your question.

BG


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: My blackberry curve is calling random people...*

Do you use the leather sleeve that comes with the curves or lock the keypad before putting it in your pocket to be sure you are not pocket dialing?

If the answer is yes to either question you may need to reload the OS as it might be a bug in the software. If you decide you would like to try to reloading the OS let me know and I can give you a hand with that unless someone else has another idea.

By the way, what version OS are you running? If you are not sure do the following:
From the main screen click on options > about
3rd line down will be the OS version


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: My blackberry curve is calling random people...*

Thanks Clark76. We appreciate it

BG


----------



## Kdov (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: My blackberry curve is calling random people...*

Thank you for the help..I went to verizon and told them it may be an OS problem. They backed up the phone and reinstalled the OS. Thank you for the information, because i was in and out in around 15 to 20 mins. 

Thanks again,
Kdov


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: My blackberry curve is calling random people...*

OK Kdov - glad you got it sorted - thank you for the feedback - I'll mark the thread sa solved
:wave:


----------

